# Hot food on buffets



## kingdom207 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey there  

I sell a lot of cold buffets to businesses and parties etc, We serve only cold buffets sandwiches etc we also do pasties and mini pies and spring rolls etc. But they are all cold

We thought about sending them hot in a Kangabox but they sweat and go soft. 

Looking for advise to get them in transit hot/warm to the customer ?
Thanks 
Jonny


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

What is it you want to keep hot ???? The items in the Kangabox are probably creating steam in the container. If you have fried food it needs to be kept hot with dry heat.


----------

